

Ask YC: Canadian, Set up US Office? - comforteagle

Anyone know how a foreign company, Canadian in my case, goes about setting up a US based company?  My purpose is to be able to use all the great services out there (YPN for instance) that are only available to "US Citizens or Companies".
======
ekanes
Accounting aside, just wanted to mention that most of these barriers are
whether you have a US-residence credit card, or bank account, not so much
about where you or the company _actually_ live.

Not sure it's worth incorporating a company (which may involve foreign
ownership accounting hassles) to handle it.

You might want to try to get a bank account or CC in the states, and fund it
personally, and just not get the business deduction for it. I did that with
Amazon's services, before they accepted credit cards.

Hope that helps and good luck with it.

~~~
comforteagle
"You might want to try to get a bank account or CC in the states, and fund it
personally, and just not get the business deduction for it. I did that with
Amazon's services, before they accepted credit cards."

How did you manage to do this?!?!? A friend in the US?

------
ecommercematt
YPN?

~~~
comforteagle
Yahoo Publisher Network. Adsense from yahoo. Their contextual ads are
supposedly not as good as goog's but the eCPMs are reported to be much better.

